# Database Knowledgebase VP2



## Toby (7 Set 2018 às 21:04)

Ola,

Em inglês mas com SYSTRAN, GOOGLE....
https://www.manula.com/manuals/pws/davis-kb/1/en/topic/general-please-read
Em PDF: https://cdn.manula.com/user/3419/3419_3511_3667_en_1411722864.pdf?v=20180810142530

Bom fim de semana


----------

